# publishing



## elakin (Jan 12, 2001)

a question....

i have produced a book based on my experiences in italy. 

it contains some recipes, photos i took, and journals and emails i wrote while i was living in italy. so it's part cookbook, part travellogue.

i've been exploring some of my options online for publishing.

thinking small, i'd like to have it professionally bound and assembled, if only to have myself and to give to friends.

but thinking larger, i honestly think, if it was produced in the big, glossy cookbook style, and marketed, it would have mass appeal and would sell.

anyone have any advice or contacts for me to pursue? 

thanks in advance...


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Elakin,

I read your journal fervently as you would post it. So, whenever you publish your travellogue/recipe book, I definitely want a copy.

That's at least 1 sale! :bounce: 

Good luck to you!


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

I do not have a publishing experience that has to do with the Culinary Arts.

I have though for History and in UK now I am having some in the US but believe me, the university publishers in US are very tough negociators.
Anyway, according to my experience , what is more important in books is not the glossy edition but the distribution and above all, Public Relations...

Please be very carefull to whom you give your scripts... never leave the whole stuff to the editor's office. Leave him a PHOTO COPY .
You wouldn't want to see it published with another name signing it.
Be very but VERY carefull with friends also.

I have seen terrible things happening with books and scripts.

I wish you every luck and remember that having done this work for your own pleasure doesn't mean that you have no right to gain money from this.

There is an old saying that people appreciate only something that they have paid for it...

Keep us posted. I 'd love to buy this book!!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Dear Eddie,

This is good timing because some of us were discussing putting together a "cheftalk" cook book. There were a couple people with some background on the subject.

I know Athenaeus to be very wise, so I would follow her advice.

I have read every word you posted for us to read and I would be sad to see it misused. But anyway....I would be one of the first in line to buy your book.

Good luck my friend,and as always it's nice to see you.
cc

PS..Have you found a job yet in the windy city?


----------

